# [boot??] Une veritable histoire de fou ...

## chrissou

Bonjour @ tous  je vais vous compté une histoire  de malade ou je devient compètement cinglé ...

Un pote a moi  me demande de lui installé une gentoo sur son ordi, Xéon 3Gh 2Go Ram HDD sata raptor

jusque la pas de soucis je prends l'ordi a mon boulot et je fais l'installation du système comme j'ai pu le faire des 10aines de fois..

je reboot l'ordi  une bonne 20aine de fois tout fonctionne a merveille (que du bonheur pour le  moment!)

je montre a mon boulot a ce fameux pote il  me dit impec je ramène ca chez moi ...

Le soir même il  reprends son  ordi  et le branche chez lui 

résultat le pc indique "grub loading, please wait" mais rien ne se passe ....

il  me ramène l'ordi  a mon  boulot je le branche il fonctionne !!! je reboot encore une bonne 20aine de fois tout fonctionne ..

il le ramène chez lui encore grub loading please wait ..

la j'ai les neurones qui commencent a partir en  vrilles ! je le ramène encore une fois au boulot le pc fonctionne 

La je me dis il doit fumé il  branche ca n'importe comment et je décide alors de le branché cette fois chez moi

et résultat grub loading please wait :'(

une dernière fois je le ramène au boulot il fonctionne a  merveille 

Si quelq'un peut m'expliquer ce qu'il se passe dans ce foutu ordi je suis preneur parcque la c'est vraiment une histoire de fou !

Merci d'avance en attendant je vais me cherché un ptit calmant !

----------

## geekounet

Quand tu l'a branché chez toi, c'est avec son matos de branché dessu ou le tien ? Le problème doit venir de ses périphériques ptêt ...

----------

## chrissou

Alors j'ai  bien pensé au périphérique il n'y a que 3 choses branché sur l'ordi : 

clavier , souris et écran  ces 3 périphériques fonctionnent nickel sur d'autre ordi que ce soit chez moi chez lui ou  a mon  boulot :/

chez moi j'ai même tenté de branché sur un autre clavier souris écran  mais ca fait toujours le même problème

----------

## TTK

Refais l'install chez lui   :Rolling Eyes: 

Désolé.

----------

## chrissou

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Refais l'install chez lui  
> 
> Désolé.

 

Je deviens fou avec cette histoire ! reinstallé chez lui c'est pas le pieds non plus !!!!

c'est pas comme si ca durait 10 minutes l'install ! Surtout en stage1 !

----------

## mornik

Faut le brancher sur du 220V non ?

ok je -->[

----------

## chrissou

je vois que vous etes au même point que moi ! je sors le bucher ou bien ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *chrissou wrote:*   

>  *TTK wrote:*   Refais l'install chez lui  
> 
> Désolé. 
> 
> Je deviens fou avec cette histoire ! reinstallé chez lui c'est pas le pieds non plus !!!!
> ...

 

Excuse-moi, mais le stage1 n'est pas recommande (c'est-a-dire, en langage brute, le fais pas bordel!).

Fais un stage3 et ensuite, si tu insistes vraiment, fais un emerge -e world ...

----------

## pynux

va chez lui

boot sur un cdlive n'importe lequel 

monte en chroot et remet grub

ca doit etre grub qui merde

----------

## nico_calais

j'ai eu ça lors de mon derniere install.

Reemerge grub et ça devrait être ok.

----------

## chrissou

j'ai déjà tenté de reinstallé le grub j'ai même essayé le grub-static et toujours les mêmes problèmes ..

Par contre je n'ai jamais été chez lui pour reinstaller le grub j'ai toujours fait ca de chez moi ...

Sinon pour le stage 1 pourquoi n'est il pas recommandé ? 

Merci en tout cas de m'aider dans mon problème

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *chrissou wrote:*   

> Sinon pour le stage 1 pourquoi n'est il pas recommandé ?

 

Parce que ça empêche les fonctionnaires de bosser   :Laughing: 

Bon ok je sors

----------

## BuBuaBu

Il serai pas relier a un réseaux ce pc ?

Le réseaux serai pris en compte comme un disque dur pour permettre un boot plus facile.

----------

## Trevoke

BuBuabu : pas mal comme hypothese!

Le stage1 n'est pas recommande parce que:

1) il n'existait et n'existe que pour les devs a qui cela permettait d'eviter un bug mechant (j'oublie les details).

2) il n'est pas propre - il laisse sur ton systeme des choses dont portage ignore l'existence

3) putain ca prend longtemps!

----------

## PabOu

une autre hypothèse : clavier, branché en USB ou PS/2 ? et au boulot ? (et puis t'es pas sensé bosser au lieu de config les machines des potes ? ;-) :-D)

----------

## Enlight

Encore un malheureux qu'a pas sacrifié de chèvre!!!!

----------

## Darkael

@chrissou

Deux suggestions hasardeuses:

-Essaye en mettant dans le bios le disque dur comme premier boot device

-Sinon, essaye avec une disquette grub (après avoir remis le floppy avant le disque dans l'ordre des boot devices)

[EDIT]

Et sinon pour la question sur le stage 1, disons que si tu ne peux pas y répondre toi-même, tu ne devrais pas l'utiliser  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> BuBuabu : pas mal comme hypothese!
> 
> Le stage1 n'est pas recommande parce que:
> 
> 1) il n'existait et n'existe que pour les devs a qui cela permettait d'eviter un bug mechant (j'oublie les details).
> ...

 

le 2 je suis pas certain... mais sinon il est plus recommandé parce que les devs en avaient marre d'avoir des bug report parce que des newbs ne comprenaient pas ce qu'ils faisaient et criaient au scandale: " AMARCHEPAS"

3) longtemps bof pas tant que ça sur un ordi récent...

----------

## Babali

A mon avis c'est un probleme de meteo... ou d'alignement des planetes  :Smile: 

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> 2) il n'est pas propre - il laisse sur ton systeme des choses dont portage ignore l'existence 

 

Je n'utilise Gentoo que depuis quelques mois mais ça me semble bisard aussi quand même. J'ai construit mon système à partir d'un stage 1, t'as un exemple   :Very Happy:   (mon install serait crade?) ?

----------

## ryo-san

si je peux me permettre de repondre a la place de trevoke ( en citant qq d'autre en plus ) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> As rac noted, "There are some 80+ packages in a stage1ball that are not listed in /var/db/pkg. Why? When you do your "emerge system", you would want your new toolchain to be used to compile all software. If portage sees that a particular version from the stageball is still current, it will omit it. The solution that somebody apparently chose was to make portage forget that most of this software is installed at all, which has the unfortunate side effect of making portage be unable to clean it when your "emerge system" finishes." 
> 
> 

 

cela vient du manuel d'install de jackass.

Maintenant , cela commence a dater , et je n'ai pas récemment ré-étudiée la question.

L'install stage 1, est une bonne chose a faire au moins une fois.Dés qu'on a les rennes et ses habitudes , cela devient plus une activité chronovore qu'autre chose => stage 3 powa.

L'histoire du "grub loading ..." interminable , je l'ai eu encore tout recemment ( je l'ai souvent eu ) mais un jour ou l'autre ca disparaissait comme par magie, sacrifice de chevre aidant surement   :Wink: 

Et j'ai enfin compris que grub n'aime pas du tout se retrouver sur un hdd esclave, ce qui etait le cas , peut etre qu'il faut ajuster tout simplement les options , mais pas encore regardé ,( c'est l'ordi de ma femme ^^ ).

en tout cas , en debranchant le dvd (maitre) et en passant le dur a sa place => grub passe de la tortue a ben jonhson.

Ceci dit , ca n'explique pas pk ca boote au boulot et pas ailleurs, 

A mon avis faut appeler les Bogdanoffs, peut etre que cela pourra te faire economiser une chèvre   :Smile: 

----------

## chrissou

Me voila  de  retour d'un grand week  end 

Ok pour le stage  1 c'est bien noté  :Wink: 

Concernant l'hypotèse réseau j'ai bien pensé @ tout ca 

j'ai donc testé de démarrer le pc SANS réseau depuis mon boulot ca fonctionne toujours  mais chez le pote même sans réseau ca fonctionne toujours pas !

Concernant le clavier / souris ils ont été testé avec les même clavier souris PS2 sans succès chez le  pote ...

Concernant le HDD il est bien  first boot device

Concernant le boot sur floppy j'ai  pas de  lecteur floppy !

Enfin concernant l'histoire maitre esclave le HDD est un disque SATA il n'y a donc pas d'histoire maitre esclave ...

Je vais essayé de sacrifié la chèvre ce midi  et je vous tiens au jus ! lol

----------

## TTK

Ce PC est-il équipé WiFi ??

----------

## chrissou

Non pas du tout ce PC n'est pas équipé du wifi .

Par contre j'ai trouvé LA solution !

j'ai installé lilo a la place de grub et la tout fonctionne je ne comprends pas pourquoi mais bon le principal est que ca fonctionne

Merci @ vous

----------

## Il turisto

Surement un problème de champs magnétiques terrestres ...

----------

## pynux

oki si lilo marche c'est une erreur de config de grub

moi g un blem avec le sata qui des fois le disque s'appelle plus (hd0) mais (hd1) car le bios change les paramettre des que je met un disque usb ou une carte dans le lecteur

verifie ca aussi

----------

## Il turisto

en sata les disques c des sd non? ou cela a changé depuis le temps?

----------

## pynux

oui /dev/sdX comme pour les disque dur usb

----------

## geekounet

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> en sata les disques c des sd non? ou cela a changé depuis le temps?

 

Ya pas de différence de nommage pour grub que le disque soit SATA ou IDE.

----------

## Il turisto

non non bien sûr. je parlais pour les /dev/sd*

----------

## pynux

ouai et c'est bien la le probleme

car suffi que dans ton bios tu dise que tu boot direct sur le disque dur usb pour qu'il le mette en hd0

alors que si tu avai booté sur un cd grub avan l'avai detecté en tant que disque dur hd1 ou hd2

----------

## yoyo

Grub n'a qu'une seule façon de nommer les périphériques et un seul ordre, celui attribué par le bios : si tu modifies les paramètres de ton bios, les "noms grub" seront différents. De la même façon si tu ajoutes un périphérique (hdd, disque usb etc.) la numérotation des périf suivants sera décalée.

Je m'explique : le bios liste tous les périf trouvés au boot, grub reprend cette liste et récupère les périf' de stockage dans l'ordre du bios et les numérote de 0 à n. Donc, si tu ajoutes un hdd ou si tu changes l'ordre de boot des périphériques  (sata => pata vers pata => sata par exemple) le nom attribué par grub sera différent.

Et surtout, ce nom n'a rien à voir avec celui donné par le kernel/udev.

Mes 0.02 cents

----------

## Il turisto

Nous somme tout à fait d'accord pour ces choses la.

Perso je n'utilise que grub mais quand pynux a parlé de hd0 je n'ai pas fais le lien avec grub.conf et me suis dis tiens les disque sata sont passés en hd ...

Désolé d'avoir apporté de la confusion.

----------

## chrissou

de toute facon le grub aurait mal  été config le pc n'aurait pas tourné non  plus au  boulot ! donc on oublie l'hypotèse

je mettrais ca sur le magnétisation lunaire de la gravitation intergalactique  :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

Au boulot, quand tu as essayé SANS le réseau, tu as rebooté ou stopé/démarrer ??????

Parce qu'un reboot pourrait laisser certaine chose d'activé. Genre, sur mon ancienne carte mère, le clavier reste allumé quand le pc est éteint (APRES que j'aie démarrer 1 fois la machine puis stopé correctement). Ca doit etre pareil pour le Wake On Lan ou encore une fonction de démarrage (que j'ai sur ma nouvelle carte mère) qui permet d'appuyer sur n'importe quel bouton du clavier pour démarrer l'ordi. 

Tout ca pour dire que ton test n'étaient peut etre pas satisfaisant. Tu devrais essayer de l'arreter, le débrancher du secteur, puis tu réessaye sans le réseau...

Sinon, coté température, il y a peut etre un truc qu'il n'aime pas   :Rolling Eyes: 

Au niveau électricité statique, peut etre que si tu le mets sur de la moquette, ca foire.....

Peut etre que tu as une mauvaise alim => disque dur sous alimenté chez toi car ton voltage sur le secteur est un peu plus faible...

Un vesa configuré avec une mauvaise résolution => ca fonctionne pas sur un autre écran que celui au travail...

Un périph branhé (clé usb) pourrait aussi poser problème (selon le bios)

Quelque chose à bougé, s'ai débranché ou fait faut contact suite au déplacement (et ca se rebrancherai tout seul quand tu arrives au boulot)   :Rolling Eyes: 

Un cd présent dans un lecteur lors du boot ???????????????

Dieu t'as pas pardonné quelque chose .........   :Laughing: 

----------

## chrissou

quand j'ai testé SANS réseaux j'ai halt la box totalement avec reset on  / off de l'alim

peux etre pour le statique c'esst possible mais bon  j'ai des doutes !

concernant l'alim le pc est équipé d'une 500W et celle ci a été changé pour voir si va venait pas de la sans succès

aucun périphérique branché genre clef usb ...

pas de cd dans le lecteur non plus !

je pense effectivement que dieu m'en veut beaucoup !

LAST NEWS : encore  un truc encore plus débile le pc est parti chez un autre pote a paris et chez lui  c'est lilo qui ne veut pas booté !!!!

ca met LIL et plus rien :'(

je pète un cable !

----------

## Magic Banana

C'est un canular ! On t'a reconnu Lafesse !  :Laughing: 

----------

## chrissou

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> C'est un canular ! On t'a reconnu Lafesse ! 

 

si seulement c'était un canular !!!!  :Very Happy:  Mais je te rassure ce n'est pas le cas du tout !

----------

## pynux

change de disque dur?

peu etre que le disque dur a un blem dans son mbr

----------

## chrissou

 *pynux wrote:*   

> change de disque dur?
> 
> peu etre que le disque dur a un blem dans son mbr

 

J'ai pensé aussi a ca on a testé le HDD avec un ultimate boot cd et il  est resorti intact du test Western Digital ...

----------

## ghoti

 *chrissou wrote:*   

> LAST NEWS : encore  un truc encore plus débile la box est parti chez un autre pote a paris et chez lui  c'est lilo qui ne veut pas booté !!!!
> 
> ca met LIL et plus rien :'(

 

D'après la doc de lilo :

 *Quote:*   

> LILO start message
> 
> - - - - - - - - -
> 
> When LILO loads itself, it displays the word "LILO". Each letter is printed 
> ...

 

Donc, le problème vient ou bien d'un défaut matériel du disque ou bien de la manière dont le disque est présenté par le bios.

----------

## chrissou

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *chrissou wrote:*   LAST NEWS : encore  un truc encore plus débile la box est parti chez un autre pote a paris et chez lui  c'est lilo qui ne veut pas booté !!!!
> 
> ca met LIL et plus rien :'( 
> 
> D'après la doc de lilo :
> ...

 

Ok effectivement c'est possible que le disque soit HS mais pourquoi  fonctionne t il  a merveille a mon  boulot  ?????? ........ (bien  que l'ultimate boot cd me le trouve intact...)

----------

## ghoti

 *chrissou wrote:*   

> Ok effectivement c'est possible que le disque soit HS mais pourquoi  fonctionne t il  a merveille a mon  boulot  ?????? ........ (bien  que l'ultimate boot cd me le trouve intact...)

 

Les utilitaires de test examinent essentiellement la surface du disque et sa capacité à répondre aux commandes.

S'il s'agit d'un défaut électrique, par exemple, un câble présentant des faux contacts intermittents, cela pourrait être une explication. (j'ai appris à mes dépends que les connecteurs SATA sont extrêmement fragiles  :Sad:  )

Le fait qu'il tourne au boulot et pas chez toi ne serait alors qu'un pur hasard statistique.!

----------

## chrissou

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *chrissou wrote:*   Ok effectivement c'est possible que le disque soit HS mais pourquoi  fonctionne t il  a merveille a mon  boulot  ?????? ........ (bien  que l'ultimate boot cd me le trouve intact...) 
> 
> Les utilitaires de test examinent essentiellement la surface du disque et sa capacité à répondre aux commandes.
> 
> S'il s'agit d'un défaut électrique, par exemple, un câble présentant des faux contacts intermittents, cela pourrait être une explication. (j'ai appris à mes dépends que les connecteurs SATA sont extrêmement fragiles  )
> ...

 

le hasard statistique je n'y crois pas du tout et pour cause au boulot j'ai  bien  redémarré 40  fois et toujours  avec succès

chez  le pote il  a bien  bouté une 30aine de  fois et toujours SANS succès :/

sinon tout a fait d'accord avec toi  concernant les cables  sata qui  sont vraiment très fragiles je vais tenté de changer le cable sata tout de  même on ne sait jamais ...

----------

## Enlight

Oh dis moi y'aurait pas un vieux windows de la guerre sur ce pc en dual boot? Et les problèmes surviendraient pas après l'avoir booté?

----------

## chrissou

non pas de dual  boot dessus par contre plein de disque :

un SATA 36Go raptor pour l'od

un SCSI 140Go pour les datas

2 SATA en plus

et encore 2 IDE en plus

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Oh dis moi y'aurait pas un vieux windows de la guerre sur ce pc en dual boot? Et les problèmes surviendraient pas après l'avoir booté?

 

Tu penses probablement à la gestion du mode IDE sur certaines cartes ? ("enhanced IDE" ou "compatible IDE")

C'est vrai que démarrer en mode "compatible" sur un système installé en mode "enhanced", ça peut donner de drôles de surprises ...

----------

## Enlight

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Oh dis moi y'aurait pas un vieux windows de la guerre sur ce pc en dual boot? Et les problèmes surviendraient pas après l'avoir booté? 
> 
> Tu penses probablement à la gestion du mode IDE sur certaines cartes ? ("enhanced IDE" ou "compatible IDE")
> 
> C'est vrai que démarrer en mode "compatible" sur un système installé en mode "enhanced", ça peut donner de drôles de surprises ...

 

Non en fait je pensais au scandisk qui si je me rapelle bien dès qu'il y'a de la fat, se sent obligé de fourrer son nez dans le mbr (backup sur le 6è secteur IIRC) et je m'étais dit que peut un truc genre scandisk s'était permis de restaurer une vieille image du mbr ou de simplement l'altérer.

----------

## loopx

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Oh dis moi y'aurait pas un vieux windows de la guerre sur ce pc en dual boot? Et les problèmes surviendraient pas après l'avoir booté? 
> 
> Tu penses probablement à la gestion du mode IDE sur certaines cartes ? ("enhanced IDE" ou "compatible IDE")
> 
> C'est vrai que démarrer en mode "compatible" sur un système installé en mode "enhanced", ça peut donner de drôles de surprises ...

 

Qu'est-ce donc que ses deux modes ?

----------

## ghoti

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Qu'est-ce donc que ses deux modes ?

 

Par exemple, le southbridge ICH5 supporte 6 périphériques  avec les OS modernes (linux  :Very Happy:  , w2k, wxp) mais n'en supporte que 4 sur les vieux OS (m$dos, w95, w98, nt4).

Avec le mode "enhanced", le bios présente 6 périphs au système (2 SATA + 2 IDE primaires + 2 IDE secondaires).

En mode "compatible", il n'en présente que 4, à choisir dans différentes combinaisons (P-ATA seuls, S-ATA + IDE primaires, S-ATA + IDE secondaires) .

J'ignore si d'autres chipsets présentent les mêmes caractéristiques.

----------

## chrissou

bon ca me prends trop la tête cette histoire j'ai  décidé de tout réinstallé de A a Z

alors du coup je vais réinstallé sur un autre HDD soit sur le disque SCSI

Par contre  je vais faire  toute  l'installation a distance et je dois donc pas faire de  boulette !

Alors mon  premier soucis durant cette installation a distance est le suivant :

quand je démarre sur le live cd mon disque SCSI est en /dev/sdd

j'ai  peur qu'une fois rebooté sur le nouveau kernel le disque scsi change de lettre ... y a t il une possibilité  de fixé tout ca ?

Merci encore  :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

oki, pigé, merci ghoti  :Wink: 

Oui il y a moyen d'arranger ca. Si tu place grub, quand tu boot, si ton kernel à changé, tu peux modifier les configs du démarrage en faisant "e" puis "b" pour booter les nouvelles config... enfin, jamais testé   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

